# An 836 ton Indian Ocean ferry kills 70 more people than the Titanic



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

I have been updating my series of Passenger Ship Disaster Articles in the SN Directories. I still find it astonishing that in 2011 an 836 ton, 44 year old ex-Greek passenger/vehicle ferry could be registered to operate in the Indian Ocean carrying 45 crew and 654 passengers.

That is an extraordinary number of passengers and why on earth did she need 45 crew? Much worse, when she was in poor mechanical condition, why was she allowed to load motor vehicles, bagged rice and building materials, plus 2,193 passengers and crew (only 8 fewer than was on board the Titanic); then to set off from Zanzibar on an overnight crossing to Pemba Island?

Sadly she foundered with a death toll of 1,573 – 70 higher than the White Star liner’s horrific total.

There was a lot of media coverage of the recent Korean ferry disaster and subsequent court cases, but I can find very little world interest in the Spice Island I tragedy and nothing about official action against the operators of the Zanzibar ferry. Have any judicial proceedings taken place?

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/guide...ers_-_Part_12#Spice_Islander_I_and_Skagit_WSF


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Very interesting Fred . Derek


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

I find it incredible so many people were able to fit onto that vessel in the first instance.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day fred hendrson.super moderator.today.04:13.re:an 836 ton indian ocean ferry kills 70 more people than the titanic.it must have been a terrible disaster,that many people crowded in such a small space.may they rest in peace.thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## jaguar06 (Dec 10, 2006)

James_C said:


> I find it incredible so many people were able to fit onto that vessel in the first instance.


Looking at the picture, it would seem impossible, even setting aside the cargo. Shocking it could be loaded so heavily at all.


----------



## Tony Collins (Aug 29, 2010)

It seems almost impossible that a ship that size could even carry 45 crew plus cargo. With 600+ passengers too, nobody would appear to have space to move. Are you sure the photograph is of the right ship?


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

I agree that it seems impossible, but all the local media confirm that this is the ship involved. The second attachment gives some indication of the conditions on a Zanzibar ferry on a good day!


----------

